# Id 3077 New Model Soon



## Roy

I just ordered some ID3066 divers watches and O&W are sold out. They are sending me a couple though with the new ID3077 Dial. I have not seen them yet.

The new model ID3077 will be available towards the end of August.


----------



## trumpetera

How much will it cost? Very interrested!!



Roy said:


> I just ordered some ID3066 divers watches and O&W are sold out. They are sending me a couple though with the new ID3077 Dial. I have not seen them yet.
> 
> The new model ID3077 will be available towards the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Roy

I do not know the price yet,


----------



## trumpetera

Will the hands be the same as on the 3066?



Roy said:


> I do not know the price yet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Roy

trumpetera said:


> Will the hands be the same as on the 3066?


I do not know yet.


----------



## breeza

Direct from O&W:

"The new ref. ID-3077 will have the same case as ID-3066, but 20ATM vrsus 10 for the ID 3066

The dial will be very similar, with the OW logo placed at the 12" o'clocl position. The hands will

similar to the hands of my model Cougar. The watch will be available end of August, beginning of Sept.

I have no pictures yet.

Thank's for your interest and best regards. A. Wajs"

Cheers

Breeza..


----------



## Roy

Yes thank you Breeza, welcome to the forum.

I do have some samples of the new ID-3077 dial here now and it does look quite nice.


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> Yes thank you Breeza, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I do have some samples of the new ID-3077 dial here now and it does look quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Are we allowed a peek?

welcome to RLT breesa you don't have to be mad but it helps.


----------



## AlexR

Roy does not know yet,if we can peek or not


----------



## Roy

Not sure if I should show it as it has not been shown anywhere yet and Mr. Wajs may not wan't any one to see it.









ok here it is.


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> ok here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​



















Change the bloody stick and ball and that I'd buy! Very nice.


----------



## AlexR

Just how I imagined it from breeza's description


----------



## Roy

It is shown with the old hands, when the watch is in production it will have similar hands to the Cougar.

PG, there is nothing wrong with these hands. There must be more watches worn with this type of hands than any other. I would sooner have Merc hands than any Yao's


----------



## pg tips

New cougar or old cougar???

I'm getting interested now and I'm on a buying ban!!!

I prefer the O&W at 12 but also liked the red 5 - 60 numerals on the 3066.


----------



## bluejay

Roy said:


> It is shown with the old hands, when the watch is in production it will have similar hands to the Cougar.
> 
> PG, there is nothing wrong with these hands. There must be more watches worn with this type of hands than any other. I would sooner have Merc hands than any Yao's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hopefully hands like the Cougar II and a diver bezel like the 3066CD


----------



## Roy

PG you can't have one unless you have it with Merc hands. I've already told Mr.Wajs and every other seller not to sell you one.


----------



## AlexR

You dont know what your on about Roy.Yao makes Merc hands to go with his dials.So you can replace you Ollech Merc hands with his Yao Merc hands.Get your facts right first














r


----------



## AlexR

Get a life Paul,Merc hands are where its at







He won't buy one anyway,unless you put one on ebay for Â£1.00,and put timex on the dial


----------



## pg tips




----------



## AlexR




----------



## trumpetera

When will you start selling them ,and at what price, Roy? Cant wait! Was allmost pulling the trigger on a BROADARROE

W PRS-11, but now......WANT ONE OF THESE NOW!!!!


----------



## breeza

Thanks for the welcome Roy,

I also slightly prefer the diver bezel, are you able to change them over?


----------



## breeza

"The hands will be shaped like the Cougar I and the ID-3077 will be available either with mninte or timezone bezel, at choice"


----------



## Roy

trumpetera said:


> When will you start selling them ,and at what price, Roy? Cant wait! Was allmost pulling the trigger on a BROADARROE
> 
> W PRS-11, but now......WANT ONE OF THESE NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I now have only one sample left as shown in the picture and one is on hold. The new one will be available at the end of the month. If you are interested in the spare one then please contact me off forum.


----------



## patrickr

Great to see this watch for sale, in some way I wish I had waited a month or so before buying my ID-3066, but there you go....

If the watch case is actually the same, except for the fairly minor design details, does this confirm the rumour that the original 3066 series was in fact rated to 200m, but the case & face were misprinted with the 100m rating. Or does the 3077 have uprated case & seals?

I would have thought this also explains why the 3066 has had such a short production run.

Any thoughts?


----------



## trumpetera

Message sent!











Roy said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you start selling them ,and at what price, Roy? Cant wait! Was allmost pulling the trigger on a BROADARROE
> 
> W PRS-11, but now......WANT ONE OF THESE NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I now have only one sample left as shown in the picture and one is on hold. The new one will be available at the end of the month. If you are interested in the spare one then please contact me off forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## trumpetera

Getting it in a few days!!

WANT ONE OF THESE NOW!!!!







Â







Â











←
​


----------



## trumpetera

Got this beuty on monday! It looks even better in "person"!!











Roy said:


> Not sure if I should show it as it has not been shown anywhere yet and Mr. Wajs may not wan't any one to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Roy

Just found out that the ID3077 will be available with black or orange dials.


----------



## trumpetera

Very happy with the prrototype!!


----------



## mart broad

IMHO this is a superb looking watch have seen it on another site,the hands are a stand out feature and the value for money second to none.

Do i need one? NO

Do i want one? You better beleive it.

Martin


----------



## mikezuk

DOes anyone have a release date on the 3077? I thought I read end of August on this forum at one point...


----------



## Roy

It should only be a couple of weeks now before we have them.


----------



## odklizec

Is this the new model?


----------



## Roy

Yes it is, they are been shipped to me today from Switzerland.


----------



## odklizec

Nice!








Will there also be the orange version you mentioned?


----------



## pg tips

Now that is lovely, they'll sell like hot potatoes!


----------



## trumpetera

Will they not have the 12 hour bezel of the ID 3066?


----------



## in_denial

trumpetera said:


> Will they not have the 12 hour bezel of the ID 3066?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The ID3066 was available with both (D suffix for diver?) and I think it will be the same for the '77.

As a '66 owner (no sour grapes







) I like the new OW logo positioning, and the 200M resistance, but prefer the red minute numerals and mercedes hands of mine.

This may be a good thing, as the 3077 will reach a new demographic of monochromatic bat'n'ball hands haters untempted by the 3066


----------

